# I Feel Like A Stranger To Myself



## Sofishticated (Dec 3, 2018)

Per the title, I have been experiencing a severe disconnect between my "sense of self" and my thoughts. I feel like a stranger inside my own mind. Even my wife seems distant and strange to me. I feel as though I have no memories and it is horribly disturbing. I am currently trying Acceptance Commitment Therapy where I just try to accept what is happening and not fight the feelings because of how this little disorder gets worse if you ruminate on it, but this is terrifying. I guess I'm just posting this to see if anyone else has ever felt this way and gotten over it?


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Felt this way?? Yes 
gotten over it ?? No (maybe its just me )

You "feel" like you have no memories??
Or you have no memories (cant visualize)?


----------



## Sofishticated (Dec 3, 2018)

I just "feel" like I have no memories. I can definitely visualize them. There is just no recognizable emotion tied to any of them..


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Sorry for your pain. My memories are all gone I can't visualize anything for that matter. If you ask me what I did yesterday I'm not able to tell. It's all gone. It's horrible.


----------



## startingtoday (Jun 29, 2018)

What you are experiencing is completely normal for someone with DPDR, so do not feel as though you are alone. I'm very happy you are getting acceptance therapy, too! What started my climb out of the illness was realizing that by dwelling and fighting what was happening to me, I was making it far worse. Today I would say I'm 95% cured; something that I could only ever dream of a few years back. Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

yes I have that too . I also dont know what kind of person I am anymore ....am I evil ? am I good ? do I love my family or not ? what are my morals ? everything seems unreal to me and I feel as if I am in a bad movie . I feel as if I didnt experience the memories I have ...as if someone else lived those things . some memories are also going lost more and more . and I also often think "did I really survive since then ?" .....it triggers anxiety and panic too when I think too much into it because I feel like I am lost in it and it becomes almost like ocd

does any of you know what I mean ?


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

lately i have been feeling the same, it is scary, but then i think that inside i'm still the same (i still like the same things... i remember with a smile happy memories, even tho they feel like they didnt happen...) and then i feel a little better. and i'm glad to hear it is common for dpdr, i was afraid it was something else :s


----------

